# The Synths & Studio's of Stranger Things [Netflix]



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2016)

http://www.imposemagazine.com/photos/at-home-with-s-u-r-v-i-v-e#1

Inside The Sound Of Stranger Things


----------



## mac (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice studios.


----------



## lpuser (Aug 17, 2016)

For someone who has been around in the 80s, it´s kinda weird how everyone suddenly thinks this is uber-cool 
I mean, "we" always knew it. May I just say Tangerine Dream or Christopher Franke? And it´s worth mentioning that the fantastic soundtrack for the 80s series "Halt And Catch Fire" by Paul Haslinger will be released this week on Lakeshore Records too.


----------



## Neifion (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2016)

yep, thats another good one coming.
http://www.undertheradarmag.com/new...angerine_dream_it_speaks_from_halt_and_catch_





lpuser said:


> For someone who has been around in the 80s, it´s kinda weird how everyone suddenly thinks this is uber-cool
> I mean, "we" always knew it. May I just say Tangerine Dream or Christopher Franke? And it´s worth mentioning that the fantastic soundtrack for the 80s series "Halt And Catch Fire" by Paul Haslinger will be released this week on Lakeshore Records too.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 18, 2016)

that's a really cool and different soundtrack. thanks to the OP who mentioned the series (can't find the original thread anymore ...)


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 18, 2016)

babylonwaves said:


> that's a really cool and different soundtrack. thanks to the OP who mentioned the series (can't find the original thread anymore ...)



It's in the composition and technique forum I thnk


----------



## Sean Beeson (Aug 18, 2016)

The Unfinished (Matt Bowdler) has some great patches in Ferox and his other Omnisphere expansions that reminded me a lot of the score for Stranger Things. Show and the sounds were awesome!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 18, 2016)

Sean Beeson said:


> The Unfinished (Matt Bowdler) has some great patches in Ferox and his other Omnisphere expansions that reminded me a lot of the score for Stranger Things. Show and the sounds were awesome!


@TheUnfinished should make a Stranger Things pack!


----------



## Sean Beeson (Aug 18, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> @TheUnfinished should make a Stranger Things pack!



I'd buy it


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 30, 2016)

If you own U-he Diva you can download Stranger Things Theme patches here:
https://ask.audio/articles/recreating-the-stranger-things-theme-using-uhe-diva


----------



## AllanH (Aug 30, 2016)

lpuser said:


> For someone who has been around in the 80s, it´s kinda weird how everyone suddenly thinks this is uber-cool
> I mean, "we" always knew it. May I just say Tangerine Dream or *Christopher Franke*?



Christopher Franke's score for Babylon 5 still stands out as a master piece. [Totally off topic, I know]


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 31, 2017)

With Season 2 now streaming here are a couple more articles...

https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/scoring-stranger-things

http://www.factmag.com/2016/10/22/survive-stranger-things-studio/

http://www.imposemagazine.com/photos/at-home-with-s-u-r-v-i-v-e#1

https://consequenceofsound.net/2016...h-music-according-to-stranger-things-survive/


----------

